# Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??



## Gast mit frage^^ (11 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe mich vor kurzem bei einer seite angemeldet, die eig. kostenlose downloads zur verfügung stellt. In den AGB stand jedoch, das es was kostet, dies habe ich überlesen. Auch stand da wohl, das der "Vertrag" unwiderruflich sei.
Ich habe nichts persönliches eingegeben sondern einfach irgendwas, was mir grad einfiel.
Nun habe ich allerdings eine rechnung bekommen, eine sehr hohe! (per e-mail).
In der mail stand auch, das ich es zu einer frist zahlen müsste, da sonst ein mahnverfahren eingeleitet werden würde und das sie ja meine IP-adresse haben usw.
Die frist ist schon vorbei.
Ich hatte erst voll panik,aber habe grade gelesen, das wenn man unter 14 ist, müssen eh die eltern entscheiden und das man auch widersprechen kann.
was soll man denn schreiben wenn man dem widerspricht? was soll ich dannach tun? Riecht das für mich nach ärger oder brauch ich mir dann auch keine sorgnen mehr machen?
LG von der verzweifelten.


----------



## krennz (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Hi,

ich würde mir keine Sorgen machen, sondern alles was kommt ignorieren.

Wenn die zu aufdringlich werden, melde Dich wieder hier, dann bekommst Du bestimmt von jemandem hier, oder mir einen Musterbrief für Minderjährige.

Habe leider z.Zt. keine Link in diesem Forum.

Doch lies mal oben die Links die da blau stehen. Besonders zu empfehlen "Muss man Abzockern eine Brief schreiben oder nicht. 

Evtl kannst Du die nur sehen, wenn Du dich hier, garantiert völlig kostenfrei und 100% umsonst registrierst.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## jupp11 (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*



krennz schrieb:


> Evtl kannst Du die nur sehen, wenn Du dich hier, garantiert völlig kostenfrei und 100% umsonst registrierst.


Die kann jeder sehen. Würde sonst wenig Sinn machen


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

hey, hab mich angemeldet um malzu antworten.
Also ich hab jetzt5 eine Mahnung bekommen. dort steht auch, das wenn ich weiterhin nicht zahle, das dann der Anwalt von denen eingreift ioder so.

Ich hab allerdings noch ein problem, ich war grad auf der seite, wo ich mich anmeldete und hab gesehen, das neben dem Anmelde dings "Information" steht... und dadrunter steht dann das man geld zahlen muss und so..
bin auch nicht unter 14, sondern bin 15..
UND JETZT? *heul* müssen da nicht trotzdem die eltern entscheiden? doch eig. bis 18 oder? hilfe ..


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Was heißt "Mahnung bekommen"?

Von wem? Ist der Absender bekannt? Gibt es einen nachvollziehbaren Grund?


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

naja, ich hab ne e-mail bekommen, in der drinstand, das mahngeld hinzugefügt wurde und das ich es zahlen soll. Und wenn nicht, werde ich was von dem anwalt hören. Also ne mail von der seite.


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Eine unaufgefordert eintreffende Mail, die behauptet, eine Rechnung zu sein, ist Mailmüll.

Löschen und alles ist gut. Unglaublich, was Halunken heute so rumschicken.


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

also soll ich das einfach imemr ignorieren, auch wenn rechts neben dem anmelde dings bei informationen das mit dem geld und so steht (Informationen ist groß geschrieben, der rest klein)?

ach ja, das war opendownload.de, vllt hilft das ja^^

PS: ich wollte auf nen link klicken, um zu gucken, was opendownload falsch macht, aber da sind wartungsarbeiten. was macht er/sie/es denn falsch?

LG


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Im Internet treiben sich üble Gestalten rum. Wenn der Hintergrund einer Mail nicht absolut klar ist, muss man man Tricks, Fälschungen usw. jeder Art rechnen.

Was behauptet wird, spielt keine Rolle.

Wenn der Grund des Mailempfanges nicht klar ist, weg damit.


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

hä wie meinst du das? die mahnung ist da, weil ich nicht bezahlt habe bis zur angemeldeten frist.


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Man darf nicht alles glauben, was in unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mails scheinbar steht.

Mails mit Dateianhängen sind brandgefährlich.


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

ja stimmt, da hängen dateien dran.

sorry wenn das jetzt blöd kommt, aber wie meinst du das mit brandgefährlich? ich hab die eine rechnung geöffnet um zu gucken was drin steht^^


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Dateianhänge in unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mails verbergen potentiell unter anderem Trojaner und andere Sicherheitsrisiken.

Seriöse Firmen versenden niemals unaufgefordert Mails mit Anhängen.

So einen Müll sollte man aus Sicherheitsgründen immer UNGEÖFFNET löschen.

Nur ein Beispiel: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Trojaner-Mails-drohen-mit-E-Mail-Sperrung-Update--/meldung/119713


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

ok ich kenn mich mit trojanern und so nicht aus.
also ich mach des jetzt so:
mail von denen-löschen
und NICHT zahlen und NICHT öffnen und NICHTS mit denen anfangen, einfach ignorieren^^
ist das ok? 

*puls stoppen*


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Leichtgläubigkeit ist im Internet fehl am Platz.

Wenn es keinen klaren Bezug gibt, der eine eingehende Mail begründet, ist höchste Gefahr zu befürchten. Sicherheit ist oberstes gebot angesichts überall lauernder Banditen. Es hat noch keinem geschadet, diesen Müll zu löschen. Aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte man unbekannte Dateianhänge NIEMALS öffnen.


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

gut.
also soll ich es einfach so machen, wie oben beschrieben.. immer ignorieren und löschen?

hab schon gelesen, das sich hier viele bei opendownload angemeldet haben und das die das so machen.


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Wer auf unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails mit konspirativ getarnten Absendern antwortet und damit persönliche, schützenswerte Daten in nicht vertrauenswürdige Hände gibt, schädigt sich selbst.

Gute Spamfilter schützen vor überflüssigen Gefährdungen.


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

konsipirativ^^ was heißt das?

naja adresse von der firma oder was das bei opendownload sein soll, steht ja immer in der mail, auch welcher mitarbeiter glaub ich.

naja ich lösche lieber, bei dir ist schwer zwischen den zeilen zu lesen (nicht böse gem,eint, aber ich versteh das nicht^^)^^


----------



## bernhard (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

Konspirativ heißt, dass niemand wirklich weiß, wer hinter solchen Schreiben steckt. Inhalte von unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mails sind niemals vertrauenswürdig, egal was da steht, ob es der Kaiser von China sein will, der Papst oder sonstwer.


----------



## Sunny :D (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*

achso gut, danke.

also wie gehts denn jetz weiter? einfach nicht reagieren auf die mails? löschen und fertig?


----------



## webwatcher (17 Mai 2009)

*AW: Wie Widersprechen bei Rechnung??*



Sunny :D schrieb:


> also wie gehts denn jetz weiter?


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


Sunny :D schrieb:


> einfach nicht reagieren auf die mails?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/54304-opendownload-de-123.html#post267659
gilt für die gesamte Nutzlosbranche


Sunny :D schrieb:


> löschen und fertig?


Spamfilter installieren


----------

